# Heil vs Carrier furnace replacement



## Husky6 (Feb 20, 2007)

I need to replace the furnace in my house which is in Indianapolis. The house was built in 1989 if I recall correctly and I believe the current furnace is the original. We bought the house in 2000.

One HVAC company wants to install a Heil DLX80 (75,000 BTU, 80% downflow gas furnace). An alternative is to use a Goodman furnace.

Another contractor wants to install a Carrier or a Payne furnace.

I don't have any experience with any of these units. Does anyone have any suggestions? I need to contract with one of them tomorrow morning so we can get the heat back on. There's a crack in the heat exchanger right now that's emitting carbon monoxide (35 ppm according to the first contractor).


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

I think you can do better with more estimates..........I personaly perfer Lennox


----------



## Husky6 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendation. I decided to go with the contractor who proposed installing the Heil unit. From what I know he has a good reputation and he's been servicing the now old unit semi-annually for several years. With temperatures dipping pretty low during the nights and the wild weather we've had recently I did not want to go too long without the furnace working. Time will tell if I made a good decision.


----------



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Husky6

I have been pretty busy and unable to do much work on the site lately. The Heil furnace is built by a company called Inner City Products or ICP. This company is owned by the Carrier corporation, however the quality between the two are not the same. I had been in this field for a lot of years and got to see the problems of about all the manufacturers. There is a reason I chose the Carrier line for my own house. The company I worked for up until rescently carried Carrier, Lennox, Amana. The last good Lennox unit was the G21 pulse furnace. We all but quit selling the Lennox line because of the out of the box problems with them. In my opinion they actually dropped their quality below that of a builders line of equipment built by Goodman. What you will want to look for is factory warranties on the heat exchangers. You will note on the Carrier that most of the 80 plus Carriers carry a 25 year warranty, I believe the Heil only has a 10 year. Believe me when I say this, there is a reason for the difference in warranty. In my personal opinion the cost up front is not worth the furture cost. Hope this helps for any future questions. If you could afford it a 90 plus Carrier has a lifetime heat exchanger warranty.

Good luck
Rusty


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## chris444 (Jan 10, 2021)

Husky6 said:


> I need to replace the furnace in my house which is in Indianapolis. The house was built in 1989 if I recall correctly and I believe the current furnace is the original. We bought the house in 2000.
> 
> One HVAC company wants to install a Heil DLX80 (75,000 BTU, 80% downflow gas furnace). An alternative is to use a Goodman furnace.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't suggest getting the heil furnish I put my brand new in 2007 every year I have had to have it worked on the company never cover it when supposed to have a 10 warranty with it they told us we had to get the people who installed it they went out of business 6 month after they put my in . I had my records to prove we brought it new but company still to this day never cover any parts on it . My heat pump freezing up has every year since I brought it i wouldn't buy their junk product they don't hold up to their warranty on top of unit is junk


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Chris, this thread is 14 years old. And hasn’t been posted in till just now. The original poster hasn’t logged on in 14 years. 
There’s nothing wrong with Heil. I think your issues relate back to the installing contractor, as most problems do.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

In FL we have a 2 year old Trane heat pump and it just got a new A coil. In NY we had a Carrier and it went through 3 circuit boards and a pressure sensor in the first 3 years. Now in NY we have a Goodman. I have heard that Goodman is not as good as others, but my furnace/AC is the first one I ever owned that is in its 4th year without a single problem. My son has installed Goodman in about a dozen houses over the last 10 years without any problems yet.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

chris444 said:


> I wouldn't suggest getting the heil furnish I put my brand new in 2007 every year I have had to have it worked on the company never cover it when supposed to have a 10 warranty with it they told us we had to get the people who installed it they went out of business 6 month after they put my in . I had my records to prove we brought it new but company still to this day never cover any parts on it . My heat pump freezing up has every year since I brought it i wouldn't buy their junk product they don't hold up to their warranty on top of unit is junk


Your trouble stems from the installing contractor, and the contractor you have been using for service. Any HVAC company can get the parts warrantied for you.


----------

